# Keine Hilfe ist keine gute Werbung ! CLOSE !



## butzler (29. August 2011)

Hallo,
kurze aber bedeutsame Frage: Wie hoch darf ein CPU-Kühler sein, um noch ins Carbide 400R zu passen ?
Danke.

mad


Soll ich ein Case kaufen, bei dem mir bei Problemen nicht geholfen wird ? Vielleicht, aber mit ganz bitterem Beigeschmack.
*Kann geschlossen werden.*


----------



## Alex0309 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Carbide 400R max. CPU-Kühlerhöhe*

Hmm , kann dir leider nicht weiter helfen habe aber auch ne Frage : Das Case soll 20,5 cm breit sein nur das Case selbst und dann kommen noch die Seitenteile dazu oder alles zusammen ?
Ich hoffe auf ersteres.


----------



## Bluebeard (25. September 2011)

in das Case passt jeder Towerkühler ohne Probleme!

Kein Support ist falsch! - sicher gab es in letzter Zeit einige Verzögerungen und dafür entschuldigen wir uns! Wir bieten in jedem Fall rund um die Uhr Service - Corsair!
Es war lokaler Forensupport der etwas Probleme hatte zeitlich, der Gesamtservice war davon aber nicht betroffen in dem Fall!


----------

